# This is awful...warning, graphic



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.animalsaviors.org/

there is a petition on the site.


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll sign the petition for all the good it will do. There have many petitions trying to stop this incomprehensible torture, but it just keeps going on and on.

Its a sick planet we live on.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I'll gladly sign not that it will do much good - I hate to say it but I can't think of one good thing that comes out of China. If it isn't made in the US I usually don't buy it.

I doubt very much that the Chinese give a **** about our opinions. Too bad we manage to throw them so much support by way of purchasing their products.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

The more I know, the more I HATE the people of China. I realize this makes me very prejudice but so be it. I am so f'n sick of their barbaric ways, you can imagine for yourself what I really think the US should do to their entire country.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I couldn't watch it past the first five seconds...just sick.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I remember a handout given by the Cobb County Humane Society years ago that showed the family dog being taken on a picnic, strung up to a tree, hung until dead, and then bbq'ed. I believe it was in Korea.
I have no idea if that is normal or not but it has haunted me since I saw it.
My husband is involved in Japanese karate. The founder of his style battled a tiger to death.... but it was more like a bullfight in that the tiger never had a chance.
Again, I don't know if these kind of things are the norm, but if so I have a very hard time showing cultural understanding


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I signed the petition.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

they did this story on dateline a few yrs ago--I still have the images stuck in my head & I really don't want to watch it again








and you'd think that if they're hitting them in the head they'd do it alot harder so as to atleast knock the animal unconcious!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I did not watch the whole thing either. Does not take long to get the idea.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

All it took for me was to see the picture of the dogs head on the cover page. (I think it was a dog) and that was enough. I can't fathom how much pain those poor souls are made to suffer.








Is there a link to the petition someone could post here?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I wonder if things in our meat industry (ie. slaughter of cattle, pigs and chickens) might be comparable? I really do not KNOW.... but have heard stories.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomThe more I know, the more I HATE the people of China. I realize this makes me very prejudice but so be it. I am so f'n sick of their barbaric ways, you can imagine for yourself what I really think the US should do to their entire country.


I understand why you are saying what you said but still....

If picutures were posting of dog fighting training/aftermath in Europe with a petition I would hate for people to think that I supported it just because it is prevalent in my country.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

There are so many cultural differences in our world. In Korean culture they eat dogs. The preferred method of killing is a horrible death. They contend that the adrenaline makes the meat tastier.

There are those who say, "Who are we to pass judgment on other cultures?" Well, I say, "Wrong is wrong. And torturing animals is just wrong."

Brings to mind the old joke running around during the Seoul Olympics.

What do you call a Korean with 3 dogs?
A rancher.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

"The more I know, the more I HATE the people of China. I realize this makes me very prejudice but so be it. I am so f'n sick of their barbaric ways, you can imagine for yourself what I really think the US should do to their entire country."

Hmmmmm.
We used to have a saying during the Viet Nam war.

"Kill 'em all, let God sort 'em out."


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I didn't watch the video, but I know that the dog fur trade is legal in China and have seen other websites about it and the dogs for food in Korea also -

I wonder if the people of Korea think we're barbaric for slaughtering cows, pigs, goats, sheep, chickens, turkeys, squirrels, and rabbits for food?? I'm in no way condoning the killing and eating of dogs or using dog fur in clothing, but if dog is as common a food in Korea as cow is here.......


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I think it is the methods, whether it be dog or cow, that get me. 
How bout we all eat kosher
http://www.grandin.com/ritual/kosher.slaughter.html

http://www.grandin.com/ritual/kosher.slaugh.html


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I've always thought I could easily become a vegetarian - for the amount of meat that I eat, I might as well be - now I'm convinced! I can't eat pork because of the number of times I've been behind a truck carrying a load of pigs and they have their noses and ears sticking out of the holes and I swear they're staring at me begging to help them!! 
And in medical school we had to practice our surgical skills on a live anesthetized baby pig - it was awful (the pig was euthanized when we were done)







Thankfully the medical school is no longer doing this. It could have been worse - they used to use DOGS.


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

i couldn't watch the video, i'm sure they think the same of us, but to do what they do and the way, just turns my stomach..


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: raysmomI didn't watch the video, but I know that the dog fur trade is legal in China and have seen other websites about it and the dogs for food in Korea also -
> 
> I wonder if the people of Korea think we're barbaric for slaughtering cows, pigs, goats, sheep, chickens, turkeys, squirrels, and rabbits for food?? I'm in no way condoning the killing and eating of dogs or using dog fur in clothing, but if dog is as common a food in Korea as cow is here.......


YES and think about this... in india the cow is SACRED! we are slaughtering their "honored" member of society!


----------



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive skinned many of animals, to me a cow, horse, chicken, dog, cat can be used as food, granted its not our way, but, what i have a problem with is that statement of its easier to skin a live animal than a carcass is a lie used make his torture of the animals right in his eyes. I'd love for the US to be completly done with the chinese.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If I was allowed to express my opinion on this issue, the Chinese, and our course the folks we are defending in Irag I would get another letter from the moderator that I have over stepped my bounds. Enough said.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomThe more I know, the more I HATE the people of China. I realize this makes me very prejudice but so be it. I am so f'n sick of their barbaric ways, you can imagine for yourself what I really think the US should do to their entire country.


IMHO, Mmmm, beyond "prejudice!"

While the report is heinous, and revolts most of us - it involves only a small percentage of a large group of loosely linked peoples.

Judging 1,321,851,888 people by the actions of a (relatively) very few is very unfair and inaccurate. 

The population of China is <u>very large</u> and _very diverse_..

<u>One in every five people on the planet is a resident of Chin</u>a.. approximately 1,321,851,888 -- 

there are _56 official ethnic groups_...
Meaning: Each of the <u>56</u> has

1)Distinct language

2)A Recognized Indigenous Homeland - A territory within the national boundaries of China, from which the group originated.

3)Distinctive Customs – These include dress, marriage rituals, cuisine, religion, and so forth.

4)A Strong Sense of Identity

Your statement is, at best, ethnocentric.

They are, however studying us.. it's estimated that soon more Chinese will speak English than the rest of the English speaking world combined!

Do you speak any of the Chinese languages? Do you understand any of their 56 cultures? Have you studied any of their religions?

Have you ever been to China? Asia?

I can assure you that one is safer traveling through China than one is traveling through the USA.

This is a nation that is advancing at warp speed.. contrasts there are amazing. In one generation they are leaping from hand plows to state of the art technology.

What you might justifiably worry about is their determination to study, to learn, to excel. Their young are thirsting for knowledge and education - no 'drop out' problem there.

Since they outnumber us, wouldn't we be better off learning as much about them as they seek to know about us?

I do not think we can afford to be ill informed about 20% of the world.

And, FYI, they find much about our culture "barbaric."


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

That...was just...awful...








I just want to







those images from my head. 

I signed the petition. There is no **** fire strong enough to burn those cruel, heartless people. Makes me ashamed to call myself a 'human being'.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

I AM OUTRAGED!!! I SWEAR IF I WERE TO EVER WITNESS THIS I WOULD BE IN PRISON!! WHERE IS A LINK FOR THIS PETITION?? I WILL SIGN IT A THOUSAND TIMES!! I CANT BELEIVE THESE CHINESE, JAPANESE WTF THEY ALL LOOK ALIKE A$$HOLES. IM TIRED OF HEARING ABOUT THIS DOG AND CAT EATING BS! THIS IS TOTALLY SICK!!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

O AND I WILL ADD..I AM PREJUDICE...PREJUDICE AGAINST ANY ANIMAL ABUSER THERE IS WHETHER HE/SHE BE BLACK, WHITE, INDIAN, MEXICAN CHINESE, JAPANESE ETC ETC THIS IS NOT RIGHT!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are they that hard up for food?????????????????














Rice is good, watermelon will fill a belly~Models live on tic-tacs and cigarettes for cryin out loud! Please look at where our products/ food are made and processed and buy only USA







if possible


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

On the first page there is a section which says "please sign this petition". So ..... click on that and you can sign it. 

Try not to get so angry that you cannot see the other options. Anger does not do anything but cause stress to you and to others around you. OTOH, calm action does do something!! Peace.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Me neither. I got to the part of the skinning of the raccoon that was kicking and stopped.


----------

